# What the heck is a tall can of milk?



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm making a recipe that calls for a "tall can of milk". Everywhere I've searched refers to evaporated milk, but the recipe doesn't specify -- it just says milk. Any ideas on which kind/how much I should use? The recipe is for tamale pie, and the milk gets mixed with cornmeal, water and salt, then boiled and cooled before spreading in a casserole dish.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

A tall can is considered 16oz. or 2 cups.

ETA: I'm assuming the recipe is calling for imperial measurements?


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Woah, Velochic, you ARE a world-class gourmet!

(referring to your post here)


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
Woah, Velochic, you ARE a world-class gourmet!

(referring to your post here)









This is just something I remember from a chart I have in one of my cookbooks. I ran across a recipe that called for the same thing some time back and had to look it up for myself.


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

The recipe is American, but I'm in England and products often come in slightly different package sizes. The biggest can of evap. milk was about 13 oz., but I only used 12 and I'm glad because the base of the casserole was a little mushy even with the smaller amount.

I'd never made (or eaten) tamale pie before, so I'm not sure what it's supposed to be like. The top was sort of like a cross between cornbread and a corn tortilla, but the base was more wet. Oh well, the filling was completely delicious, and I will make it again, but maybe try a different recipe for the cornmeal part.

Any way, thanks for the help.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

When I make tamale pie, I just make a regular recipe of cornbread, and I put that on top. The filling I use is sort of a thick chili (I like the Moosewood Low Fat Favorites recipe, if you need a recipe). For cornbread, I buy self rising cornmeal, and I use the recipe on the back of the bag. It's really good, and it always turns out well.


----------

